# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Can you get high/drunk in a Lucid Dream?

## LucidDreams17

I was just wondering if it is possible to actually smoke marijuana and actually feel that you are high in your lucid dreams. Also, drink liquor/beer and actually feel drunk in your lucid dreams as well. This theory ran upon when I thought, our brain and body know how it feels to be high and drunk so why wouldn't the feeling wouldn't be in our lucid dreams since a lucid dream is so realistic. I just have the idea that in a lucid dream, *anything is possible*.

----------


## Whiskee

It surely is... but do you really want to waste your dream like that?  :tongue2:

----------


## Alucinor XIII

> It surely is... but do you really want to waste your dream like that?



Spending a dream drinking and smoking would be a waste. However, since you can skip the process and time of taking/doing drugs, it really doesn't hurt. 

Also, dream Tripping is fun.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yes. I do drugs in my dreams often. All kinds.

----------


## Heimdall

I have been high many times in dreams so it is definitely possible, but usually once I do it its hard to undue it and I will have to wait for the dream to end.  To me its a waste of time

----------


## Yosma

I have done heroin and acid dreams before. Neither of them were lucid, so I assume you could really do anything if you were lucid like even make up a drug.

----------


## vbooy57

Well, if you've never done the drugs in real life, doing them in a dream would be interesting I suppose, maybe it will feel like you would expect it to feel.

----------


## Hyu

Tripping in dreams is definitely fun, I recommend trying it out.

If I consume alcohol in dreams, I usually become drunk very quickly, but I only get the positive feelings from it.
I never feel sick or anything, just lightheaded with a good mood and a certain urge to do something stupid.  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

I'm sure it's possible. I've never been high or drunk IRL, so I wouldn't know what changes between simply dreaming it and actually doing it in waking life.

----------


## Suena

I was just writing my dream goals last night and one of them was to smoke marijuana and trip. I've done both in real life, and a few times in non-lucid dreams. I got a totally different experience in my dreams. So it might be interesting, especially if you haven't before.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I think it's hilarious that someone calls any idea to do in a dream, "a waste of time."  What should be done instead? Tell me that!

----------


## Heimdall

Pretty much anything else that doesn't make you feel like you can't function.  But the feeling is different to me in dreams then if I were to do it in waking life.

----------


## WhatsReal

I trip in lucid dreams with pure imagination. Seems like the insight you get from tripping in a dream is better than that of waking life. I triped so hard in a dream that I saw my own body breaking down into tiny particles it was like I was the air I was breathing. Words can't really explain it.

----------


## Heimdall

> I trip in lucid dreams with pure imagination. Seems like the insight you get from tripping in a dream is better than that of waking life. I triped so hard in a dream that I saw my own body breaking down into tiny particles it was like I was the air I was breathing. Words can't really explain it.



That sounds insane, wish I could experience something like that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I think it's hilarious that someone calls any idea to do in a dream, "a waste of time."  What should be done instead? Tell me that!







> Pretty much anything else that doesn't make you feel like you can't function.  But the feeling is different to me in dreams then if I were to do it in waking life.



This is what is called a non-answer. 






> I trip in lucid dreams with pure imagination. Seems like the insight you get from tripping in a dream is better than that of waking life. I triped so hard in a dream that I saw my own body breaking down into tiny particles it was like I was the air I was breathing. Words can't really explain it.



Amazing. So what dream drug did you do?





> That sounds insane, wish I could experience something like that.



You can.

----------


## Karlitaki

ofc u can man , it can be a nice dream and have much fun and also i can be trippy ;D but u should try  :smiley:  just think u got in ur pocket some ganja and take it out roll and smoke it ;D

then ull see what a high effect u get from just 1 hit.





> I'm sure it's possible. I've never been high or drunk IRL, so I wouldn't know what changes between simply dreaming it and actually doing it in waking life.



 w0w never ever drunk? ::D: 
very clean lady  :tongue2:

----------


## Heimdall

> This is what is called a non-answer.



It is an answer, its also just an opinion.  I just haven't gotten insight from doing drugs in dreams like WhatsReal seems to have and probably you too.  I'm not saying you shouldn't be doing them, just that I don't enjoy it that much.

But then again I haven't been lucid in a while so I will definitely have to try it again.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It is an answer, its also just an opinion.  I just haven't gotten insight from doing drugs in dreams like WhatsReal seems to have and probably you too.  I'm not saying you shouldn't be doing them, just that I don't enjoy it that much.
> 
> But then again I haven't been lucid in a while so I will definitely have to try it again.



Since non-answer is not really a word, I will give you my definition: 

an answer to a question that says what something isn't instead of what something is.

When you naysay, I suggest you come up with another option or plan.

Often naysayers, instead of coming up with another option or plan, they answer in the negative. For example, "Well I don't think going to the movies is a good idea."

"Well, what should we do then?"

"Anything but go to the movies."

I am soliciting a positive response, in other words, an actual suggestion.

----------


## Waterknight

Well to give a response for him.... You could always explore a place that you have never been. Or you could hang out with DC versions of friends you never really see. I havent ever been high in a lucid dream because i am normally thinking of other things to do. I have been high in non lucid dreams though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well to give a response for him.... You could always explore a place that you have never been. Or you could hang out with DC versions of friends you never really see. I havent ever been high in a lucid dream because i am normally thinking of other things to do. I have been high in non lucid dreams though.



This what I am talking about!

Now here are some things to do while drunk in a dream:

Go for a drive.

Drink everything in the bar.

Get everyone else drunk.

Fly a spaceship.

Battle Jackie Chan.

As far as getting high in a lucid dream, I have built a greenhouse in my Living House on the Moon. But, I actually got bored of smoking in dreams. I mostly just do it at the end of the dream to relax. One time I actually felt really high for a few seconds when I woke up. It was amazing! I tried to do it again, but I couldn't.

----------


## Heimdall

> Battle Jackie Chan.



And who won?!

----------


## Sugabombs

You can do anything when lucid. Anything you can imagine, you can do.  :wink2:

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

I've gotten high many a time in my dreams, but all of them non-lucid.

----------


## Mancon

> I think it's hilarious that someone calls any idea to do in a dream, "a waste of time."  What should be done instead? Tell me that!



Exactly! It's their dream...they can do what they want! For me it would be wasting my LD but it's different for everyone.

----------


## scorqyon

Well in dreams everything is sure possible as long as you are 100% that what you're doing is possible. Dreams are limited only by your imagination  :smiley: 
[Captain Obvious is back >_>]

----------

